# Gentoo auf dem Netbook

## bmahler

Hallo,

ich möchte Gentoo Linux auf meinem Netbook (ASUS EeePC R105) nutzen. Auf jeden Fall solls ein 32-Bit-System sein.

Aber wie ist das mit APM/ACPI? Brauche ich beides? Was genau ist was?

Ich möchte Openoffice, Firefox, VLC, Mplayer und Amarok benutzen. Außerdem bräuchte ich eine grafische LaTeX - Umgebung wie etwa Kile.

Ratet Ihr mir hier zu KDE oder zu Gnome?

Mit KDE kenne ich mich aus; Allerdings glaube ich auch, dass KDE langsamer ist als Gnome. Stimmt das überhaupt?

MfG

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *bmahler wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte Gentoo Linux auf meinem Netbook (ASUS EeePC R105) nutzen. Auf jeden Fall solls ein 32-Bit-System sein.
> 
> Aber wie ist das mit APM/ACPI? Brauche ich beides? Was genau ist was?
> ...

 

Wikipedia widerspricht hier der original Intel Spezifikation deiner CPU (N450)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel-Atom-Mikroarchitektur#Befehlssatz

http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/emea/deu/processors/atom/specifications/418376.htm

wenn deine CPU 64bit unterstützt wüsste ich keinen grund warum du 32bit nutzen willst....

wegen amarok und kile wirst du eh schon kdelibs installieren müssen. warum dann nicht auch KDE verwenden? nach welchen benchmarks richtest du dich das KDE langsamer ist als gnome? ich empfinde es nämlich nicht so. alternativ gibts "texmaker", welches ich als latex editor verwende. eine brauchbare alternative für amarok hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden (war bisher auch nicht nötig)

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn du kein distcc benutzt wirst du dich mit KDE tot compilieren. Guck dir mal XFCE an. Das ist auch komfortabel und hat alles was man braucht. Das meißte gibt es für GTK. Somit brauchst du keine kdelibs.

Sebastian

----------

## bmahler

Warum sollte ich 64 Bit benutzen, wenn ich sowieso nur 1 GB RAM habe und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr benötigen werde? Macht doch dann nur das System größer und langsamer, oder?

Texmaker scheint mir auf den ersten Blick eine gute Alternative zu Kile zu sein. Muss ich aber erst mal ausprobieren...

Dass es für Amarok keine echte Alternative gibt, ist doch ärgerlich!

Dass KDE langsamer ist als Gnome empfinde ich ganz subjektiv so. Ich glaube sowieso, dass KDE nicht langsamer als Gnome sein sollte.

Richtig, wenn ich kdelibs brauche, kann ich auch gleich KDE benutzen. kdelibs zu compilieren benötigt sowieso die meiste Zeit (beim compilieren von KDE!). 

Kann man ja sowieso über Nacht laufenlassen.

XFC schaut gut aus. Wäre natürlich sinnvoll, wenn ich auf Amarok verzichten würde...

EDIT:

Kann Rhythembox Amarok nicht ersetzen? Brauche ich Gnome, um Rhythembox zu nutzen?

----------

## ScytheMan

clementine isn amarok 1.4 clone, spart die kdelibs, braucht aber qt4. is evtl. interessant

----------

## Hollowman

@ ScytheMan

Clementine ist genau das was ich schon ewig gesucht hab. Das neue Amarik ist ja leider nicht mehr das was es mal war.

Dank dir

Sebastian

----------

## bmahler

Clementine sieht auch schön aus...

Ich habe Suchfunktionen in Foren und google inzwischen einmal bemüht und konnte wirklich nur erschrocken stauen, als ich festellte, dass es inzwischen OpenSource Player im Amarok/iTunes - Style wie Sand am Meer gibt.

Woher soll ich denn wissen, was passen könnte? Kann die ja unmöglich alle ausprobieren!   :Shocked: 

Ich brauche etwas, das meine Musik organisiert und abspielt. Plattencovers sollte der Player auchautomatisch laden können (so wie Amarok). Mir ist außerdem wichtig, dass alles möglichst schnell ist. Auch da ist Amarok imo wirklich spitze...

Sonstigen Schnickschnack brauche ich nicht.

Visualisierungen sind manchmal schön, aber für mich kein zwingend notwendiger Feature. 

GTK wäre natürlich spitze, wie wir bereits festgestellt haben.

Welcher Player kann das leisten?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

vielleicht noch rhythmbox der basiert auf GTK.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## tuam

 *bmahler wrote:*   

> Aber wie ist das mit APM/ACPI? Brauche ich beides? Was genau ist was?

 

 :Wink:  Wenn Du nicht weißt, was es ist, brauchst du es auch nicht.

Spaß beiseite, an welcher Stelle ist Dir das begegnet? APM ist alt und durch ACPI ersetzt. ACPI beschäftigt sich damit, wie ein Betriebssytem Hardware erkennt, managet und Strom spart. So gesehen, sollte es in keinem Kernel fehlen.

FF,

Daniel

----------

